# Seed Junky Billy



## mrs H (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone
I'm a proud mum of a lovely cockatiel called Billy. We got him just over a week ago. We actually thought it was a girl as his colours were quite pale, and not as bright as the other tiels in the cage. We were actually looking to get a hand reared baby, but this little thing was so adorable, we couldn't resist, and I'm so glad we decided to go with our hearts. 
We named him Lily, but I started emailing a lovely lady who knows a lot about cockatiels, and when I told her one of the first things the bird did was wolf whistle, and was very vocal, she said it,s probably a boy. So Lily became Billy, and is bringing so much joy to our life.
He's almost learnt to whistle "pop goes the weasle" and has started saying "clever boy". I could go on bragging about how wonderful he is, and how he took seed from our hands yesterday, and went for his first flying lesson today around our living room.:thumbup1:
Oh dear I've waffled on, when I actually wanted to ask you all if anyone could give me some tips on trying Billy with different foods. He only eats seed, and we are giving him bits of millet to try to train him to step up. 
I've put various bits in his spare seed tray (egg,apple, banana) and attached bits to the bars of his cage ie carrot, melon. Not all at once of course. I thought I'd try something different every day, but he wont go near any of it. And wont come near our hands when we dont have seed.
Any ideas please? and sorry about waffling on....


----------



## mrs H (Jul 6, 2011)

mrs H said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm a proud mum of a lovely cockatiel called Billy. We got him just over a week ago. We actually thought it was a girl as his colours were quite pale, and not as bright as the other tiels in the cage. We were actually looking to get a hand reared baby, but this little thing was so adorable, we couldn't resist, and I'm so glad we decided to go with our hearts.
> We named him Lily, but I started emailing a lovely lady who knows a lot about cockatiels, and when I told her one of the first things the bird did was wolf whistle, and was very vocal, she said it,s probably a boy. So Lily became Billy, and is bringing so much joy to our life.
> He's almost learnt to whistle "pop goes the weasle" and has started saying "clever boy". I could go on bragging about how wonderful he is, and how he took seed from our hands yesterday, and went for his first flying lesson today around our living room.:thumbup1:
> ...


A bird in the hand...... means the training's working


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We had a Cockatiel called Fred a long time ago, they really are lovely birds he was nearly 12 when he died.

Fred was the same only eat seeds until he was about 7 or 8 months then he started a eat a small bit of apple and after that had would eat almost anything we gave him.

So you might find as he gets older his he will try more things


----------

